# [SOLVED]VIA Nehemiah -> VIA Samuel 2 ?

## metalfan

Hi,

just recompiled the kernel, but should i also recompile the whole system?

Nehemiah:

```

/etc/make.conf

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

As stated here the Samuel is only i586...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#VIA_Processors

so i have to emerge -ave world with the new make.conf?

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

greets

metalfan

----------

## gami

Since you are downgrading I believe it would be best to recompile everything. You never know which package uses one of those features not available on the new CPU.

Changing CHOST on the fly is not really recommended. See this topic for a discussion. It might be easier to re-install from scratch using the i586 stage tarballs.

----------

## neysx

In the unlikely case that your new CPU can run all binaries compiled for the nehemiah, there's no need to change anything.

Recompiling, i.e. using the current binaries, might be impossible.

There's no need to change the CHOST, a samuel-2 is an i686 CPU, but unfortunately not one that can run code compiled with -march=i686

 */proc/cpuinfo wrote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : CentaurHauls
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> ...

  *emerge --info wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.1_pre2-r6 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-3.4.6/hardened, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-hardened-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.16-hardened-r4 i686 VIA Ezra
> ...

 

Gentoo does not release any suitable stage3 for those machines. This in one of the very rare cases when a stage1 is actually recommended.

Hth

----------

## metalfan

Solution:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-230783.html

same as posted above, it worked  :Smile: 

greets

metalfan

----------

